
What are the best resources to learn Spring framework? - navbehl
Hi, I&#x27;ve recently started working on a project built on Spring framework. I&#x27;ve worked on Java 8(mostly Android and only used lambdas) and Play framework(Scala)
======
gdfer
The spring reference docs are quite good. I'd take a scan through those first,
maybe focusing more on the areas you will need so you have an idea what it can
do and how.

